# Break Leak - How to find ?



## Rajan (Oct 14, 2003)

Hi ,

Two days back pepboys said me that i have a leak in my rear break system and i need to change my cylinder and break pads and asked me 250 bucks.. I wanted to confirm , cause i never see any sort of oil outside of rear tires and also i never seen oil droplets once after i take the car from praking lot. Is there is way i can test on my own whether there is a leak or not ????

Help me please..

Rajan


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how do your brakes feel? Oh, and I'm going to move this to the proper forum, this is for b15s. Moving to BRAKES and suspension


----------



## Rajan (Oct 14, 2003)

chimmike said:


> how do your brakes feel? Oh, and I'm going to move this to the proper forum, this is for b15s. Moving to BRAKES and suspension


Till now i haven't felt anything wrong with it. It stops when I press it !!!!


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Sounds like BS to me. If you had a leak in your system, your brakes would be mushy or gone by now.

If you want to make sure, check your brake fluid. If it is low, there could be a problem. If it is low, take off your rear tires and have a 2nd person mash the brakes while you look for a leak.

btw, I've never seen a caliper leak in my life. You can have a dammaged brake hose, but I've never seen a leaky caliper. 

Do you know what cylinder they were talking about? How many miles are on the car?


----------



## Rajan (Oct 14, 2003)

caveman said:


> Sounds like BS to me. If you had a leak in your system, your brakes would be mushy or gone by now.
> 
> If you want to make sure, check your brake fluid. If it is low, there could be a problem. If it is low, take off your rear tires and have a 2nd person mash the brakes while you look for a leak.
> 
> ...


Ya i checked my Break oil level uder the hood, it is max only. I dont know which cylinder he said, he said it is rear one. He said that due to the leak pads got worn out. Miles is 75584.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there's no leak. the pads might be worn, but there's no leak. Also, if you don't haven an SER , you have rear drums, in which case, the rear shoes would be worn.


----------

